# Best Bass Fishing Pattern?



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Curious as to what everyone has found to be their best bass fishing patterns. I'm personally a huge fan of the shaky head. The thing always catches fish. Check out my post if you don't know how to put one together.

Shaky Head Rig Krakenbass.com

What's your go to bait in the fall? I'm anxious to catch as many bass as I can before the winter sets in. I'm feeling the cold creeping in!


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

The best fishing lure is the one catching fish at that moment. :grin:


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Good call!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was introduced to the Beetle-Spin this year. Caught more bass than I ever thought possible on that thing!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Wacky Worm is deadly, especially on smallies. Way easy to use, no real skill involved. Must say my 11 year old daughter outfished me last time we went out.


----------

